# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Θερμανση κλούβας

## geocupra

εχω κατασκευάσει εδω και καιρό μια κλούβα αρκετά μεγάλη θα έλεγα για την πόλη που μένουμε.
οι διαστασεις της ειναι περίπου 110cm X 100 X 100
θα ηθέλα να ρωτησω τρόπους να την θερμάνω για τις κρύες νυχτες....
να σημειωσω οτι εχω ηδη βάλει μια μεγάλη λάμπα UVA-UVB ειδικη για κλούβες,καθως και εχω ντύσει γυρω γυρω την κλούβα με χοντρό ναυλον και χαρτόνι.
αλλα δεν ειμαι ικανοποιημένος και φοβάμαι οτι θα χασω πουλιά με  τα πολλα τα κρύα.
γνωρίζετε καποιον άλλο τρόπο να ανεβασω θερμοκρασία αρκετά μεσα στην κλούβα??

ευχαριστω.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Γιωργο στην κλουβα που εχεις τα παραδεισια αναφερεσαι η και για τα καναρινια? 
τι βαθμους εχει στο Περιστερι τα βραδυα?

----------


## panos70

Τα δικα μου κοιμουνται τωρα σε -2,το να τα βαλεις με λαμπα   UVA-UVB δεν θα στο προτεινα, γιατι οταν ανεβασει τι θερμοκρασια μεσα στην κλουβα μετα μεχρι να ερθει η ανοιξη δεν πρεπει να την σβησεις ,θα καψεις πολυ ρευμα και αν καει καποιο βραδυ με παγωνια και πεσει αποτομα η θερμοκρασια τοτε θα σου αρρωστησουν ολλα,αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι ναυλον αλλα να αεριζονται και ενα χοντρο πανι, κουβερτα,τσουβαλι  στο επανω μερος της κλουβας,πανω απο το ναυλον

----------


## geocupra

τελικα παιδια,εβαλα τη λάμπα και τα βράδια ίσιωσαν λιγο τα ζεμπράκια μου....εβαλα και κουρελούδες απο πανω 3 τον αριθμό...και ενα μεγαλο τζαμι να κραταω την θερμοκρασία. :Indifferent0008:

----------


## maria83

> τελικα παιδια,εβαλα τη λάμπα και τα βράδια ίσιωσαν λιγο τα ζεμπράκια μου....εβαλα και κουρελούδες απο πανω 3 τον αριθμό...και ενα μεγαλο τζαμι να κραταω την θερμοκρασία.


τι λαμπα εβαλες; θελω κι εγω να κανω καμια πατεντα

----------

